
Express.js and Node.js as a prototyping medium - shawndumas
http://blog.mediumequalsmessage.com/understanding-expressjs-and-nodejs-as-a-medium-for-prototyping/
======
grownseed
Prototyping with Express is definitely a great way to get started quickly. The
one thing I'd say for newcomers is that it can get messy pretty quickly
(mostly when it comes to the files), which anybody with MVC habits will
probably notice relatively quickly. I made this
[https://github.com/grownseed/NodeExpressStartingPoint/tree/v...](https://github.com/grownseed/NodeExpressStartingPoint/tree/v0.2.0)
a while back, it helps me get started even more quickly and it attempts to
keep the file structure relatively manageable.

------
monkmartinez
Express is a nice framework and all, but you need to have a pretty deep
understanding of Node AND JS to actually do something. Are we just designing?
If so, run the command below in the directory of files:

$ python -m SimpleHTTPServer Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ...

